# The Depression is Setting In.



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Who else is with me? The week after I was done, I started counting the months until resorts would open.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Me too, I was gone for 7 days, back home now and gotta snowboard tomorrow rain or shine.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

What's depressing was being trapped inside for 10 hours today while it was +20 celcius out today. So instead tomorrow I'm going to go ride in a likely thunder storm at +10...


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Phedder said:


> What's depressing was being trapped inside for 10 hours today while it was +20 celcius out today. So instead tomorrow I'm going to go ride in a likely thunder storm at +10...


What is this "Celsius" you speak of?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

phillyphan said:


> What is this "Celsius" you speak of?


Oh, sorry. About 293 degrees Kelvin.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

My job is sucking the life out of me, so no time to think about being depressed. 

But, there still seems to be snow in the mountains if hiking for it is not a problem. But, I have a ton of stuff to take care of to prepare for summer that I need to get done, so season probably over anyway.. I guess it would be depressing if not for other hobbies


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... they say it's -8°C up there... and windy... and there's 50cm of fresh... but it's a full on spring bluebird... so... thick or thin merino layer? Will it be too warm in all that sunshine or too cold in the chill? I can't decide... it's depressing...
>


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

The dark days of summer are soon upon us.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm depressed......that I might have to wear a flannel..........was hoping to rock a t-shirt all weekend..........


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

7 months of sadness


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm ambivalent this year. Normally, I spend all non-winter counting down to winter, but this year is going to be an exceptional summer for me. So should go by pretty fast.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Hmmm... they say it's -8°C up there... and windy... and there's 50cm of fresh... but it's a full on spring bluebird... so... thick or thin merino layer? Will it be too warm in all that sunshine or too cold in the chill? I can't decide... it's depressing...
> >


 @neni!!!! 


I had *no idea* you harbored such a cruel, sadistic side!!! :blink:



JK! :laugh:
 >

Glad you had such an awesome end to your season! :grin:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> @neni!!!!
> 
> 
> I had *no idea* you harbored such a cruel, sadistic side!!! :blink:


Been hanging around with Argo too much, it seems


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

neni said:


> Hmmm... they say it's -8°C up there... and windy... and there's 50cm of fresh... but it's a full on spring bluebird... so... thick or thin merino layer? Will it be too warm in all that sunshine or too cold in the chill? I can't decide... it's depressing...


Haha similar to when F1EA shares pics of recent pow days at Whis ... while our szn ended like a month ago with no shred in sight . The savagery is real loll.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> but this year is going to be an exceptional summer for me. So should go by pretty fast.


what's the story?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> what's the story?


As of end of June, I'm retired. No more pencils, no more books... er, no, wait, that's school.

Anyway, full-time writing in the summer, full-time snowboarding in the winter. :dance1:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

We have had nothing but rain for the past two days with two more to come. Snow is long gone and it now seems like an endless wait until I get to get a fix. Addictions are hard to deal with.

Withdrawal is even worse. :cloud2:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that people here don't have a summer activity to which they look forward.
Surely there is something you do in summer that you enjoy (almost) as much as snowboarding?

Should I start a thread?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> I find it hard to believe that people here don't have a summer activity to which they look forward.
> Surely there is something you do in summer that you enjoy (almost) as much as snowboarding?
> 
> Should I start a thread?


Mountain biking, surfing, drinking, drugs, sex. Walks in the fucking forest. They're all shit compared to snowboarding.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> I find it hard to believe that people here don't have a summer activity to which they look forward.
> Surely there is something you do in summer that you enjoy (almost) as much as snowboarding?
> 
> Should I start a thread?


Lol I actually play footy (soccer) all year round. Used to be my main love, esp when I was playing competitively but shredding has fully taken over the past few years. Footy now is moreso a means to help with the off szn blues and to help stay in relative shape haha.

And oldman, ya it's def been a huge debbie downer, this constant rain on top of seeing so many esp pros from the pnw and europe posting online all this late szn pow that they're still riding lol.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Oh, sorry. About 293 Kelvin.


FTFY (no degrees for Kelvin). [/PEDANT]


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Mountain biking, surfing, drinking, drugs, *sex....*
> 
> They're all shit compared to snowboarding.


:blink:

...you're obviously doing *that* one wrong!!! :blink: :laugh:



(...altho snowboarding is the most fun I've had upright & wit my clothes on!!)>


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> Haha similar to when F1EA shares pics of recent pow days at Whis ... while our szn ended like a month ago with no shred in sight . The savagery is real loll.


hahah
Yeah it's​ been a good season.

Snow for this weekend too 
It'll probably be heavy but we'll take it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

F1EA said:


> hahah
> Yeah it's​ been a good season.
> 
> Snow for this weekend too
> It'll probably be heavy but we'll take it.


same here....>


----------



## KirbyCarrillo (Apr 3, 2017)

Me too! I am also feeling kinda depressed.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snow Hound said:


> Mountain biking, surfing, drinking, drugs, sex. Walks in the fucking forest. They're all shit compared to snowboarding.


Yeah, this. It's not like we sit around in the off-season with tears running down our cheeks (well, maybe the first day after). But if I had a year-round mountain near me, I'd be doing year-round snowboarding.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, this. It's not like we sit around in the off-season with tears running down our cheeks (well, maybe the first day after). But if I had a year-round mountain near me, I'd be doing year-round snowboarding.


Valemount. Hopefully soon.....

About the same distance from Van as Revelstoke..... so a trip or two in summer should alleviate the itch.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

we opted for some dirt/brown pow since the regular pow didn't arrive... It was also fun.. Snowboarding tomorrow with or without fresh snow....:nerd:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Not fresh but....


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

It ended a month ago here. And yes, depression has totally set in for me. I was only introduced to snowboarding in March, so this is already the longest I've had to endure without... it... since my addiction began. Everyone else around me is all cheery for summer, flowers, and sunshine and ALL I want is the return of cold, darkness, and my precious snow. I always preferred winter, honestly, but now I need it. Summer has nothing for me. Snowboarding is the only thing I want to do outside; nothing else makes me feel so free and invigorated. I say: F*ck summer (excuse my language).

Fortunately, I'll be finishing a bachelor's degree soon and can potentially look into going to graduate school somewhere with higher-elevation and a year-round (or at least very long) snowboarding season. 

Let me know if anyone knows of a place with a good PhD program in biochemistry or molecular biology and ~7000-10000 ft peaks with tons of snow at reasonable driving distance. That would be my paradise.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Washington State, BYU, Stanford, U of O, OHSU.... im sure colorado and montana have programs too...



Synathidy said:


> It ended a month ago here. And yes, depression has totally set in for me. I was only introduced to snowboarding in March, so this is already the longest I've had to endure without... it... since my addiction began. Everyone else around me is all cheery for summer, flowers, and sunshine and ALL I want is the return of cold, darkness, and my precious snow. I always preferred winter, honestly, but now I need it. Summer has nothing for me. Snowboarding is the only thing I want to do outside; nothing else makes me feel so free and invigorated. I say: F*ck summer (excuse my language).
> 
> Fortunately, I'll be finishing a bachelor's degree soon and can potentially look into going to graduate school somewhere with higher-elevation and a year-round (or at least very long) snowboarding season.
> 
> Let me know if anyone knows of a place with a good PhD program in biochemistry or molecular biology and ~7000-10000 ft peaks with tons of snow at reasonable driving distance. That would be my paradise.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Mountain biking, surfing, drinking, drugs, sex. Walks in the fucking forest. They're all shit compared to snowboarding.


We need to talk!

I literally loathe people who are snowboarding all over my instagram. You know who you are. I don't like seeing it....dangling that candy in front of me like that...me no likey.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> We need to talk!
> 
> I literally loathe people who are snowboarding all over my instagram. You know who you are. I don't like seeing it....dangling that candy in front of me like that...me no likey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


I posted biking today. You're welcome.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> I posted biking today. You're welcome.


I saw that. Much better thank you


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> I saw that. Much better thank you


This didn't hit IG... I'll give it to you here, lmao

Spring time at bachelor.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ahhhh spring


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The the OP and whoever else, sounds like you need to pick up a Summer hobby/activity/sport. Snowboarding is still my main boo, but the off-season got much better when I started downhill mountain biking. It's a similar rush, you get the speed and airtime, and the same satisfaction railing turns.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Tons of snow in Tahoe. All closed. Wish I had bc gear. But then...it's pretty hot by now. Back to climbing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Ahhhh spring


It's not pow... so... meh!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> It's not pow... so... meh!


Yeah not so much


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

No depression here. In the Winter I pretty much do two things, snowboard and drink beer. In the Summer I do a shitload of stuff (offroading, mountain biking, hiking, camping, shooting competitions, kayaking, and drinking beer on patios). Variety is the spice of life, and I appreciate the change of activities.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Yea, in Southern IL there aren't too many mountains to bike on or hike... fishing, coaching little league baseball, campfires and getting into cycling and planning my winter trips. That's about how I spend the summer, but still get withdrawl from not riding.


----------



## grayson (May 17, 2017)

I always have depression when winter sets in and spend my day sleeping or watching movies while eating crap. I'm practicing snowboarding so I hope this winter will be different. I promise myself to spend a lot of time outside to absorb that precious vitamin D.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

grayson said:


> I always have depression when winter sets in and spend my day sleeping or watching movies while eating crap. I'm practicing snowboarding so I hope this winter will be different. I promise myself to spend a lot of time outside to absorb that precious vitamin D.


I've been the same in my non-snowsports years. The lack of sunshine n air if one stays inside or under the inversion clouds in winter alla time makes a huge mood difference. You'll have a great next winter with a big energy boost. I never felt those depressions beginning in Nov anymore since I turned into a weekend warrior


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> I've been the same in my non-snowsports years. The lack of sunshine n air if one stays inside or under the inversion clouds in winter alla time makes a huge mood difference. You'll have a great next winter with a big energy boost. I never felt those depressions beginning in Nov anymore since I turned into a weekend warrior


Dear Ms. Neni,
Please stop the use of ridiculous text/internet slang such as "alla" and "prolly".
For someone whose native language is not English (I believe), you have shown an exemplary ability to write exceedingly well in that language. Use of the ridiculous adolescent-driven slang cited above is embarrassing for anyone over the age of twenty and trying unnecessarily to sound youthful.
In other words, stop following chomps lead when writing.:laugh2:

Sincerely,
Mr. GreyDragon (snowboardingforum.com grammar/spelling police officer):nerd:

:grin:>


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Dear Ms. Neni,
> Please stop the use of ridiculous text/internet slang such as "alla" and "prolly".
> For someone whose native language is not English (I believe), you have shown an exemplary ability to write exceedingly well in that language. Use of the ridiculous adolescent-driven slang cited above is embarrassing for anyone over the age of twenty and trying unnecessarily to sound youthful.
> In other words, stop following chomps lead when writing.:laugh2:
> ...


You forgot to write "Get Off My Lawn You Whipper-Snappers!"


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

She just texted me to tell you to stfu, and DILLIGAF

:x



GreyDragon said:


> Dear Ms. Neni,
> Please stop the use of ridiculous text/internet slang such as "alla" and "prolly".
> For someone whose native language is not English (I believe), you have shown an exemplary ability to write exceedingly well in that language. Use of the ridiculous adolescent-driven slang cited above is embarrassing for anyone over the age of twenty and trying unnecessarily to sound youthful.
> In other words, stop following chomps lead when writing.:laugh2:
> ...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You could argue that understanding and use of slang in a non-native language shows just how good one's comprehension of said language is.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowman55 said:


> You forgot to write "Get Off My Lawn You Whipper-Snappers!"


Bah!
Go pull your pants up over your underwear you...you...delinquent!
>


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Phedder said:


> You could argue that understanding and use of slang in a non-native language shows just how good one's comprehension of said language is.


Reminds me of Star Trek:TNG's Commander Riker knowing how to swear in Klingon.:laugh2:

Definitely the influence of chomps imo though.

(Can't wait for both neni and chomps to come back on this btw.>)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Dear Ms. Neni,
> Please stop the use of ridiculous text/internet slang such as "alla" and "prolly".
> For someone whose native language is not English (I believe), you have shown an exemplary ability to write exceedingly well in that language. Use of the ridiculous adolescent-driven slang cited above is embarrassing for anyone over the age of twenty and trying unnecessarily to sound youthful.
> In other words, stop following chomps lead when writing.:laugh2:
> ...


Dear Mr. Grammer Officer

I appreciate your note and admit that I was unaware of an age-dependent appropriate use. Does the use of abbreviations like "avy" for avalanche similarly harbour potential age-dependent embarrassment? 

You learn something new every day . I rather understood them as handy abbreviations for long terms. To empathize this: it may have come to your attention that I - intentionally - never use abbreviations like "C", "U", "4" since I feel that these are unnecessary as they stand for already short words. 

However, since in most cases of posting on this board I type on a smartphone with a ridiculously small keyboard and thus am thankful for each skipped stroke I apologize for your future hurt language feelings cos I'll prolly gonna continue to use 'em alla time cos they're handy 

Cheers
N

BTW: If you know any commonly used - be it potential SBF grammar police-related embarrassing age-dependent internet slang or not - abbreviation for "abbreviation" I would be obliged to hear about it.

Edit:


GreyDragon said:


> imo


Could you please elaborate why "IMO" is a GD approved internet slang but the previously mentioned examples aint? These fine tunes indeed are beyond my language skills and I'm curious to learn more.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Reminds me of Star Trek:TNG's Commander Riker knowing how to swear in Klingon.:laugh2:


I share your concern in the case of swearing in a foreign language, tho. 

Even though I learned many interesting terms on this board, I avoid to use them cos it would feel alien. I only use swear words like fuck/Jesus/god damn cos I they're everyday speech using my mother tongue so I feel entitled to use them also when writing/speeking English. (Apologize for any potential hurt feelings of religious _ppl_ - oh, damn, another abbr. I'm not quite sure if age-appropriate or unintentionally seeming youthful :embarrased1: ; but to my excuse: my mother tongue is full with religion-based swearing w/o the intention of being specifically offending to a certain group but it's simple everyday swearing which - as much as I understand it - is the case in English language as well)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fwiw, I want dilligaf on my license plate.

Most Americans dont consider "jesus" a cuss word. Just the overly devout religious types might depending on its context....


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> Dear Mr. Grammer Officer
> 
> I appreciate your note and admit that I was unaware of an age-dependent appropriate use. Does the use of abbreviations like "avy" for avalanche similarly harbour potential age-dependent embarrassment?
> 
> ...


Hello Ms. Shred-ress.
Thank you for your response.

To help guide you in your typing/texting endeavors, a few comments...

Technical, snowboard-specific abbreviations like "avy" or "pow" are perfectly acceptable. They sound cool at any age. Terms like "pow pow" or "pooh" are just embarrassing. Avoid them so as not to sound like an infant learning to speak.

Re: Your note about typing on a smartphone. Stop that practice. Switch to a tablet at least. This will improve your typing immediately and will also support any one of several global technology conglomerates' already impressive profits.
Win/win.0

"IMO" versus "prolly" or "alla". Yes, letter abbreviations are indeed useful and perfectly acceptable. How many keystrokes are you saving with "alla" though? Two? "Prolly"? Two again. A saving of two keystrokes versus sounding like someone with a speech impediment is a bad trade off.
Now, abbreviations like "IMO", "STFU", and "DILLIGAF" (I have to admit that I had to look that last one up - thank you Argo) offer much bigger saving of keystrokes and are therefore acceptable.

Sncrly,
GryDrgn
>


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> "pooh"


:surprise:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

We will also be instituting draconian measures to reduce incorrect use of homonyms and contractions. Miscreants will receive a strongly worded and grammatically correct talking-to. :roadrage:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If what you write starts to sound like it could be lyrics to a hip hop song it's probably time to consider a rewrite.

GOML


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Dear Ms. Neni,
> Please stop the use of ridiculous text/internet slang such as "alla" and "prolly".
> For someone whose native language is not English (I believe), you have shown an exemplary ability to write exceedingly well in that language. Use of the ridiculous adolescent-driven slang cited above is embarrassing for anyone over the age of twenty and trying unnecessarily to sound youthful.
> *In other words, stop following chomps lead when writing.*:laugh2:
> ...



Altho Imma hafta assume reading this is prolly gonna lead to you having a _severe_ cerebral-vascular event.... >

Imma vehemently disagree....

My contributions and efforts to expand @neni's vocabulary in respects to the 'Murican vernacular,.. especially with regards to "Bro-speak" has undoubtedly helped her to interact & blend seamlessly into this community of _miscreants_!! :grin:



That said,... I will re-post this little YT ditty for those of you among us who wish to placate GD and write good!   Some of you prolly missed my original thread dedicated to GD's grammar nazi obsession! :laugh:


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

I think that's the first time I've actually laughed at a Weird Al song since I was 8 or 9. I guess it's one of those things like dad jokes that eventually become funny again as you get older!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Neni is a rockstar IMO so just leave her the fuck alone.>


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

As the topic of grammar came up and we're stuck in this mind-numbing, snowboarding-deprived time time of year during which I have nothing better to do, I'll add my perspective.

Keep in mind that I literally have an English degree (it was my first college degree). That said...

Just _give up_ trying to proactively reform the grammar or spelling of anyone and everyone on the internet, or anywhere else in this language-degenerative modern landscape of texting and trendy internet slang. It is a losing battle. I would recommend just striving to use proper spelling and grammar for yourself, and hoping your example rubs off on some of those who are particularly deficient at expressing intelligible or intelligent thought. That's pretty much what I do, excepting the occasional goofing off with bad English just for kicks. Even in my texts, I avoid abbreviations and maintain proper punctuation, spelling, and grammar. I feel that making careless or thoughtless mistakes in writing is a disrespect to the power of language and communication, which manifests itself in poetry, music lyrics, and many other forms. This is just my uppity, snobbish preference, though, having been an English major in the past (I'm also a musician and amateur lyricist).

So... yeah. Don't waste your energy on the dumb, the lazy, and the... grammar-less. It's like trying to dry up the ocean. ^_^

I just have to say one thing despite my own advice, however: I've only become aware of the shortened term "pow" since starting to snowboard this year, and personally, it irritates the hell out of me. I mean, say it if you want, but I never will. "Pow" is already in use as the onomatopoeia sound that accompanies punches in comics, and as such, I regard that as the term's reserved purpose. I mean, it's just _one _more measly syllable to say "pow-_der_." Just utter the "DER," dammit! "DEEEERRRRR!!!"


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

In fact, the next time I'm on a mountain and I hear someone say "pow," I think I'll just rudely blurt out an interjectory "DEEEEERRRRRR!!" and then snowboard away.

I don't care if they think I'm a retard.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> Neni is a rockstar IMO so just leave her the fuck alone.>


Considering your Bieber obsession I'm not sure you should be allowed to use the term rockstar for any sort of comparison...


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> Neni is a rockstar IMO so just leave her the fuck alone.>


Oh, obscene language from such a pristine girl. 

I don't think the Biebs would approve.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Synathidy said:


> In fact, the *next time I'm on a mountain and I hear someone say "pow," I think I'll just rudely blurt out an interjectory "DEEEEERRRRRR!!"* and then snowboard away.
> 
> *I don't care if they think I'm a retard*.


But Den, U gonna b all liek,...










>


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't think I ever say pow out loud. I use it only in written coms....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Synathidy said:


> In fact, the next time I'm on a mountain and I hear someone say "pow," I think I'll just rudely blurt out an interjectory "DEEEEERRRRRR!!" and then snowboard away.
> 
> I don't care if they think I'm a retard.


Are you a biochemist in the military? I cant think of any other reason for you to be in Fairbanks... lol


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Synathidy said:


> In fact, the next time I'm on a mountain and I hear someone say "pow," I think I'll just rudely blurt out an interjectory "DEEEEERRRRRR!!" and then snowboard away.
> 
> I don't care if they think I'm a retard.


You've gotta say it like this, though:


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

Argo said:


> Are you a biochemist in the military? I cant think of any other reason for you to be in Fairbanks... lol


Uhhh... no. I'm a biochemist at the university (UAF). I'm an undergraduate (one semester from graduating), and I also work in a couple labs on campus. I'm in a lab as I type this, in fact. Anyway, I have nothing to do with the military.

But why am I here? Why indeed. What mad soul would subject himself to the horrors of Fairbanks... Well, it's probably just because I was born and raised here and it's been financially easier to go to school here. I don't really like this place, honestly. I may be leaving if I can find a graduate school I like somewhere else. I've been eyeing one in Portland and another in Denver...


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

Phedder said:


> You've gotta say it like this, though:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG2Q_cnnnus


Yes! That's exactly the kind of "derrr" I had in mind (but maybe just slightly more boisterous and assertive). 

And I frickin' love that movie. ^_^


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Technical, snowboard-specific abbreviations like "avy" or "pow" are perfectly acceptable. They sound cool at any age. *Terms like "pow pow" or "pooh" are just embarrassing. Avoid them so as not to sound like an infant learning to speak.*
> 
> 
> *Sncrly*,  :laugh:
> ...











>


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I would live in Alaska in a heartbeat. Fairbanks would be SO awesome!!!!!! I would love it there:wub:. Just sayin.

Ok I have to admit. I MISS MY SBF FRIENDS.:crying: I MISS SNOWBOARDING. I MISS IT. SOMEONE HELP ME!!!!!!!!:crying:

Someone go buy one of those summer trainer SA things and bring it to my backyard. We can jump around with it all day and my kids can be mortified and horrified that I am their mother.0 And the neighbors would love the show! Come on! You know you wanna!

I MISS YOU GUYS. I literally have nothing else to contribute to this forum at this time of year than that.

OH only four more months til the Biebs concert!!!! WOOT! Can't wait!0


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

^ Your kids should be horrified and mortified you will be attending the Biebs concert...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Sunshine closed on Monday with a fantastic Slush Cup event and the best weather of the season. Yesterday was in the mid 20s Celcius and bluebird all day, right now it's snowing in Banff and has been for about 3 hours. Took a while to start settling but it's looking pretty white outside now. Love this place!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> "pooh"


:surprise:




snowangel99 said:


> OH only four more months til the Biebs concert!!!! WOOT! Can't wait!0


:surprise:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

bessiebeardsley said:


> ahah, what helps you with depression?


POW!!! POW!!! Forever & ALWAYS,...

POW!!!!!











...der!


P😂🤷‍♂️😎🏂


----------

